# Am I panicing for nothing



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - so here is the deal.

Last month I decided that I wanted to start my breeding for next year. I had 3 does picked out for my Joe Dirt that I wanted bred immediately. I had 2 possibly 4 that I would like to breed to Lil Man immediately.

Joe is almost 2 and proven Lil Man is about 1 and not proven.

So last month I saw Joe breed 1 girl as soon as I took him into the pen and she hunched. I then put him in with the 3 I wanted him to breed on and off for a couple days.

Lil Man - I put one girl in the milk stand and let him - but couldn't tell if she hunched. Then he was trying and trying the next day with her. About 2 days later my older Nubian stood for him and was actually chasing him down to "do the deed" however she hasn't settled in over a year with breedings so I don't anticipate her taking.

So here is the deal - NO ONE is going into heat. I do the cha cha walk every night with Joe and no one shows any signs that I can tell for breeding. Is it just to early? It is starting to get real cold here and I am scared that if I don't get it now I might miss my chance or is that just stupid thinking.

The 3 I REALLY want to breed to Joe are all registered Nigerians. I plan on blood testing the one that I saw him breed to make sure she settled - but the other two show no sign what so ever. Blanca, my blue eyed girl when she got pregnant last time at the old owners she said that she was yelling and talking and was all about the buck - but haven't seen even a glance at Joe. Snow would rather run as fast as she can away. 

Someone please help. I can't leave Joe in with them all the time as i don't have an open area at the moment to do that, so I have to hootchie walk him. Any hints that I can look for??? It is usually dark when I leave at night and dark when I come home. This is killing me!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I am sorry! That is no fun at all! Well, every doe is different. . . . we had one doe that her previous owner said she had crazy loud and annoying heat cycles but we never saw a sign of heat and just let her with the buck, never saw him breed her but she kidded twice for us! So, I think it depends. . . . it's frustrating. 

Do your does not like Joe, do they show interest in a different buck? I have a couple does this year that are being picky about letting Roy-Roy breed them but we only have one sire, so they better learn to like him!! :roll: 

Most Nigerians cycle year-round, so you're not running out of time to get them bred (unless you want earlier kids). I think breeding season for big dairy goats is September to as late as January (I think) so there's still time. . . . be patient and don't worry too much, that takes the fun out of planning breedings! :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You have a couple months yet for breeding. I didn't breed mine last year until Jan/Feb/March. 

Seems like everyones does are having trouble with going into heat... not sure why. It took mine a while but once one went into heat everyone did. And I don't want to breed everyone yet. lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Joe and Lil Man are running out of time before they go to their new home - that is the problem. And Turner really is not going to be ready for at least another 3-5 months minimum. He was born 7/29/08.

Now I might buy another Nigerian older, proven, buck - but I can't buy him till at least mid January IF he is even still available and I have to drive pretty far to get to him..... but...... I really like him and he is BE. 

I am not sure if it is so much that they dont like him - I don't know. Maybe I will blood test those 2 girls and make sure he didn't breed them on the day when they were all locked together, but I don't think so. That would be odd for all 3 to be in heat and bred the same day.

The Boer, I really don't care if he breeds anything or they took anyway, as I have the Nubian buck that as soon as he learns he is a boy (1 year next month) he can take care of all the standards for me. The standards are for milk anyway!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sorry Allison,,,that sounds so frustrating! Big :hug: ....hang in there!

That's really weird though! I've had does in season here every day for the past 3 weeks. I don't think i've ever had hornier does before! :roll: Good grief! I don't think our climates are to different this time of year either,,,you're probably a bit colder though.

Are they getting good feed? Are they maybe stressed about something? There babies are pulled off by now, correct? How long ago?

I think another post said they might just not like Joe to much. I have had only one doe so far that has "her" couple boyfriends and she really will not let any other bucks breed her besides them. 

Geesh,,,I don't know what's going on with them Allison. I would just give it some time, they'll have to come in season sometime. Just watch close. 

We have our does on constant alfalfa, sweetlix minerals, baking soda, browsing areas, and lots of clean fresh water. We have LOTS of straw right now for them so they're staying warm at night. I've been trying to keep them real happy here so they'll be content and hopefully breed easily. It's seems to be working well.

I have noticed though. If you have a doe that's stressed or not getting enough feed sometimes they will be harder to breed and harder to detect in heat. A happy goat makes a horny goat! 

Anywho...good luck Allison...hope you can get them bred soon!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks -

They are getting / have everything that they need. The only thing that has changed is no horses in with them. Not sure if that is making a difference or not - but they are coming to the closer pen this weekend (easier at feeding for winter).

I just hope they start showing more signs. Do you think that maybe I should be locking a few of them with a buck somewhere somehow during the day instead of just doing the walk? Should I do the walk before, during, or after feeding? Is it ok to do it once a day as I really am NOT a morning person and always seem to be running late.

I love controlled breeding so I have due dates - but this is killing me!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I take my bucks and walk them around with the girls once or twice a day to see if anyone is in heat. I usually take Bambi since he is smaller and still isn't great on where the "Target" is so i can pull him away before anything happens. :slapfloor: 

Once a day should be fine. If anyone is going into heat or in heat you will know. lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

KW Farms said:


> A happy goat makes a horny goat!


 :ROFL: :ROFL: So true!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There are only 2 of the does that I would be devestated if Joe got together with. I actually thought that it might be because of me "standing" there, so I let go of the leash and let him chase them. Then when needed I can step on the leash and pull him away. 

He has been chasing one of my boer does for about 1 1/2 weeks now and she wants nothing to do with him...... who knows!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well did you count 17-21 days after their "breeding" ? that will give you a time frame to check for heats 

if you are in the time frame and no one is interested then they are bred. You will know for sure in another 2 months.

I have never had a doe not settle on the first try --- watch this year be my first. but I have always pen bred and watched for signs. when I witness a breeding or see reminants then I mark that as the breeding.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, I think it is so funny the thought of you walking you goats to do the Hootchie walk.  :ROFL: I about spewed my drink on the computer screen. 

I give you a lot of credit. i just wish i could walk my boys around like that. But when you have a 250-300 pound boy and he smells girls in heat, I would not be able to control him. 

I do have a few girls that I have no idea if they took, I have to pen breed them, They were in with the buck for over a month like two cycles. I just hope they took, and if they did not I guess I was not meant to have babies from them this year.

It sounds like you have it all under control and you know just what to do. :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: "Hootchie Walk" is a bit more ummm HILARIOUS than "Cha-Cha" :slapfloor: guess we do have a sense of humor!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: yep Liz... that one is MUCH more funny!!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

:ROFL: We need a vocabulary fourm--cha-cha, wahoo walk, hoochie, hoochie walk, you know, all the goodies that we take for granted :shrug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My girls are usually scared of the buck for the first few days . . .maybe that's the problem? I kind of wish I had not bred my does so quickly. . . they are about 2 months along now each, and both caught I think--- anyway neither of them came back into heat and they are starting to put on weight. I hope you get your minis bred!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Frustrating for sure- Junior hasn't quite got the plan down- Timber has been bred by him 5 times- he can't seem to get it right. Yesterday she was so in season, she kept shoving her rear in his face but he was not too enthused at all. Today Tim is no longer really interested and he can't leave her alone. Romance is all about timing.
Also because he's so much smaller than she is, he tends to get too upright, ends up sitting down on his butt and then rolling backwards when she takes a step. I keep explaining that he needs to hang on but will he listen..........


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hootchie walk again tonight - NOTHING. I am so getting frustrated. I am going to look at my notes from last month. Knowing my luck - they were in heat when I was out of town the past weekend or on one of the VERY few nights that I did not walk him.

I just really do not understand. Maybe I will have to blood test the ones that they could have bred last month, then the ones that are negative I will lock together for a couple weeks. The two boys gotta go. So if they don't do something quick I am done breeding until January/February when I purchase a new buck.


----------

